# PowerBook G4 12" ????



## yul (27 Novembre 2010)

Salut,
Puis-je installer Mac OS 10.5 sur mon PowerBook G4 ????
Il me semblait que oui, mais il ne veux pas démarrer l' installation????


----------



## anneee (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

De tête il me semble que le mini pour faire tourner Leopard, c'est un G4 à 867 Mhz.


----------



## yul (27 Novembre 2010)

anneee a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> De tête il me semble que le mini pour faire tourner Leopard, c'est un G4 à 867 Mhz.



C'est bien ce qu'il me semble. Mais en attendant il refuse de s' installer ????
En plus le mien est cadencé à 1,5 Ghz ce devrait donc suffir. Et la RAM mini c' est combien ???:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## iMacounet (27 Novembre 2010)

yul a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semble. Mais en attendant il refuse de s' installer ????
> En plus le mien est cadencé à 1,5 Ghz ce devrait donc suffir. Et la RAM mini c' est combien ???:mouais::mouais::mouais:


Ton lecteur fonctionne ... ?


----------



## yul (27 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ton lecteur fonctionne ... ?



Oui...


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Novembre 2010)

yul a dit:


> Salut,
> Puis-je installer Mac OS 10.5 sur mon PowerBook G4 ????
> Il me semblait que oui, mais il ne veux pas démarrer l' installation????



C est un dvd universel?


----------



## yul (29 Novembre 2010)

Je sais pas, le DVD est noir ????


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Novembre 2010)

des deux face?


----------



## Le docteur (30 Novembre 2010)

Oui, et tu as un DVD universel (sauf si effectivement les deux faces sont noires ) 
J'ai un Leopard sur la même machine que toi avec 1,25go de mémoire (là il n'a plus que 756, d'ailleurs, j'ai fait un échange de barrette pour booster l'iBook de la blonde).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h24 ----------

Il dit quoi à la vérification du cd ? 
Ton PowerBook n'aurait pas non plus un problème de disque ?


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Novembre 2010)

yul a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semble. Mais en attendant il refuse de s' installer ????
> En plus le mien est cadencé à 1,5 Ghz ce devrait donc suffir. Et la RAM mini c' est combien ???:mouais::mouais::mouais:



la ram minimun c est 512 pour l install
Pour une utilisation correct 1a 2 gigas sera parfait

ton lecteur est peut être un peu fatiguer , cela donne quoi avec un lecteur externe ?
Ou bien en target avec un autre mac ( au dessus de 867MHZ)


----------



## yul (1 Décembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> la ram minimun c est 512 pour l install
> Pour une utilisation correct 1a 2 gigas sera parfait
> 
> ton lecteur est peut être un peu fatiguer , cela donne quoi avec un lecteur externe ?
> Ou bien en target avec un autre mac ( au dessus de 867MHZ)



Je sais pas je n' ai pas de lecteur externe ...:rose:

En target on fait comment ??? J' ai un iMac modèle 2009


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Décembre 2010)

modele 2009 c est pas vieux 
voila le lien http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html


----------

